# Where to buy Bagelsport?



## eisenhower (Aug 3, 2012)

I must own a Bagelsport watch.
Where is the most reputable place to buy them?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

ebay...


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

ebay trader go lala go


----------



## PhantomACE (Feb 5, 2012)

Triton9 said:


> ebay...


People don't find it because Chinese sellers often omit the watch brand in their description, e.g. dengjun2010 Automatic Watches


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

PhantomACE said:


> People don't find it because Chinese sellers often omit the watch brand in their description, e.g. dengjun2010 Automatic Watches


Yes, that seems quite common, making searching difficult.

I recently ordered a bagelsport from wenqiang8 on ebay, who also didn't have the brand in the description.


----------



## PhantomACE (Feb 5, 2012)

dengjun2010 and wenqiang8 may be the same seller. Compare the descriptions. I can recommend 'both'. ;-)


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

I have gotten good service from the ebay seller qypeng, but she doesn't carry the full Bagel line all the time. dengjun2010 and go-lala-go are alternatives. dengjun2010 really gave me a runaround when I requested a rebate for a defective Milgauss. The problems with that particular Bagel are well known, but you'd think it was the first time they were hearing about it. The other sellers served me well.

Les


----------



## Joker68 (Nov 20, 2011)

I just received a black sub from (may2010dream), works fine, wearing it now.*may2010dream*


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Go-lala-go replaced my fast running Explo2 without being prompted and didn't as for the other back, can't fault him.


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello everyone.

Seems, I missed the train, but anyway
If anyone came across to this bagel while diggin ebay, the link to the lot/seller will be much appreciated
TIA
(the pic is from WUS member saskwatch, thanks for the pic BTW)


----------



## fetasigma (Nov 28, 2012)

i have the bagel gmt(wich isnt a true gmt but has a 24 hour hand) just have to search the bay


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

ok, 2 hours diggin the ebay and here's the list of the sellers who have any bagels in their stock
(but still not the one I'm lurking)

eBay My World - may2010dream
eBay My World - ohsen-weide
eBay My World - go-lala-go
eBay My World - qypeng
eBay My World - wenqiang8
eBay My World - dengjun2010
eBay My World - qiangyan2010
eBay My World - pop-watch2010
eBay My World - wang0_0wang
eBay My World - zjf19730211
eBay My World - ct-10001
eBay My World - love8day

have a nice bagel ))


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

a new player here eBay My World - chenxisen1982


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello, everyone!

I got a problem. I found two bagels on ebay I'd like to buy, but the only seller who has em in stock refuses to ship the watch to my location.
So maybe there are some bagels on taobao and I just can use a middle tier to order them?

The problem is - I'm not an experienced (and even not a novice) taobao searcher.
So maybe someone can help me with the keywords to find the bagels on taobao?

Currently I'm looking for "golden" "daytona" with black dial and rolex-style bagel in stainless steel with "silver dial" and roman numerals

Thanks in advance for any possible help.


----------



## Dylan220 (Apr 8, 2012)

ultarior said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I got a problem. I found two bagels on ebay I'd like to buy, but the only seller who has em in stock refuses to ship the watch to my location.
> So maybe there are some bagels on taobao and I just can use a middle tier to order them?
> ...


I can't help you with Taobao, but i think it would be better for you to just look for the same watch from other ebay sellers, at least one of them should have it on stock and ship to your location


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe Aliexpress.com has some BagleSport sellers? Hardest part seems to be finding these...
I got myself a Bagle last month, arrived just a week ago, fine watch, smaller then expected, but looks great (Milgauss homage btw).


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

Dylan220 said:


> I can't help you with Taobao, but i think it would be better for you to just look for the same watch from other ebay sellers, at least one of them should have it on stock and ship to your location


can you please help me with the links?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

ebay is the way to go


----------



## crsteen (May 28, 2013)

Has anyone tried a bezel insert swap on one of these yet? I was wondering if the sive and removal procedure was the same as other reps/ homages.


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

ultarior said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Seems, I missed the train, but anyway
> If anyone came across to this bagel while diggin ebay, the link to the lot/seller will be much appreciated
> ...


still missing this one (
any help where to buy it?


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

as a last chance request...
maybe someone wants to sell it?


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

You could just settle for a Rolex, not as sought after, but it might do?


----------



## PhantomACE (Feb 5, 2012)

ultarior said:


> as a last chance request... maybe someone wants to sell it?


Maybe you were lucky not to get one: The first of the cheap ones arrived today. Houston, we have a problem...

BTW, the watch seems to be small. For women rather than men.


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

I got two bagels and one of them is the same I seek, but with no roman numerals. So I know all the things, that can happen with this watch )) And still seeking )


----------



## tomgartin (Mar 4, 2011)

Mtech said:


> You could just settle for a Rolex, not as sought after, but it might do?


Yeah, Rolex should really scale up its marketing strategy.


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

Here's my eBay collection of Rolex homage watches by Bagelsport, including all models available. I put it together quite quickly, so I can't guarantee those are the lowest prices. But I guess it's a matter of a +/- few bucks, anyway. I hope it will help some of you, guys.

Rolex Homage Watches collection on eBay!


----------

